# check out my baby



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

here is a link to a folder i made of him on facebook. his name is king kain. pics are at 2 months and 3.5 months old

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=133803&id=654523550&l=1a16dd5b17


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

kain defeats the vampire










resting after victory










kain at 10 weeks










he's 17 weeks now. recent ear cropping. he's stacked





































grandma is going to be mad


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!He's a handsome guy.I really like the shape of his face


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute little guy, the ears look great!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

handsome boy! I love the crop job, looks great!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AWE NICE! That's a nice shade of blue


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

Dr. labounty did em last friday


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cute..Pretty face.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful pup


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

ws6 beat said:


> Dr. labounty did em last friday


how much did u pay?


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

300 he weighed 39 lbs if he were 40 it would have been 350


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

here are some more pics of kain these are about two months ago





































pictures of his mom and brother



















yesterday wanting the cat


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's one good looking boy for sure


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

he will be 8 months on the 26th


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great looking pup, keep posting !


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Deff keep posting i cant wait till my pup gets bigger shes only 3 months but they do grow fast lol what are you feeding him his coat is gorgeous


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ws6 beat said:


> kain defeats the vampire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King Kain is blue-t-ful


----------



## SabrinaKatja (Jun 10, 2010)

What a nice looking dog. I'm suprised they cropped his ears as late as they did. I couldn't find anyone to crop Diesel's ears after he was 8 weeks old, no vet around our area would do it. :[ They said he had to be 6 weeks old or younger.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

I feed kain kirkland lamb vegetable and rice or the chicken. he gets about 4 cups a day. he could eat all day he's so greedy. I tell him " wanna eat" and like pavlovs dogs he starts salivating. it's funny he wont touch it till i tell him to.

Dr. labounty in studio city says he wouldn't cut the ears till about 4 months because of the anisthesia being hard on them. kain was 39 lbs then idk what he is now but he's pretty solid and heavy. im assuming close to 60 lbs.


----------



## javonware (Aug 4, 2010)

*He LOOKS GOOD*

What do you feed him? He looks good.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

javonware said:


> What do you feed him? He looks good.


read the post above it says what he feeds.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful, like the white tip on his tail


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Kain is a genuine stud muffin


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow i'm loving this puppy, can't wait to see more pics as he get...BIGGER lol


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking pup...la bounty is awesome he's done all my dogs ears...do u by any chance know Lori? She use to work with la bounty, very good at taping the ears and she breeds pits as well.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. He's BEAUTIFUL. What a great looking dog! Sheesh. He's stacked for sure! Keep posting more pics!


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the love. he is a great dog. there is nothing like coming home from a long day and having your dog have a bad case of happy tail. here are a few pics from a week or so ago before the abkc show in south gate Ca.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

i may know who she is i dont know her personally. there is an italian woman in there that has pitbulls. she showed me pictures of them and told me she bred them. that may have been her.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow beautiful dog! what style crop is that u went with? i just got my boys ears cut u should check him out!


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah i saw pics of your pup. he is a pretty puppy. the style i got was considered a show crop, but a little shorter. the doctor i went to had his own names for them.


----------

